# Cherokee Heritage



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a question on heritage..my greatgrandfather was full blood cherokee,my greatgrandmother was  irish ,if it wasn't for there marrying and haveing my grandfather i wouldn't be here today...so am i also cherokee/irish?or just what ...a 1/8 cherokee & 7/8 irish?The rest of my ancesters were irish as far as i know?
How does this heritage stuff work?
I can't really trace to far at all on eitherside of myfamily because all the really oldtimer's  that would have known history of the familys had passed away before i was born...
I did get to know my grandfather that was half pure cherokee when i was a small child,he looked it too,he had very black hair and looked alot like Jack o' connor the 270 winchester hunter/writer..my 'lil sister looks  pure cherokee...do any of you guys have cherokee or native american ancesters?How can i find out and do the tribes of today recongnize me or am i just considered non-cherokee because i'am not full blood?Maybe a branch kin cousin..LOL
anyways i'am proud just the same of all my ancester's whoever they were..LOL..but would rather have lived back in the primitive days than today's modern world forsure...
what about you guy's?


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkZlrvV-Y_I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hkZlrvV-Y_I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tneaZhFSSGU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tneaZhFSSGU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KGoBQIhyFFM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KGoBQIhyFFM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2010)

In order to be recognized on the tribal rolls, you have to be able to prove descent from someone who was on the original tribal rolls from old tribal census data if I understand it correctly. You could contact the Eastern band of Cherokee Indians in Cherokee, NC to see for sure what the deal is. Most people around here in the western NC mountains have some Cherokee blood somewhere back in their anscestry if their families have lived here long enough.


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks NCHillbilly,I bet there are lots of folks around the south that have cherokee ancester's also,i have a friend who is 1/2 seminole...he still knows the name of his tribe and everything..really cool stuff! I like the old ways..i have never understood the trail of tears...it has never made any sense to me...neither has the civil war...Politic's is all i can figure it was about...


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_lsZE8MpQZI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_lsZE8MpQZI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKBRfqjKBXw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EKBRfqjKBXw&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2010)

i cant be much of a help, but those are some nice animals you've taken.

awesome cabin to.


----------



## missalot (Jun 29, 2010)

my great grandmother was a full blooded cherokee ,her name was GREATHOUSE,my great grandfather came over on a ship from ireland ,they married and have a bunch of kids ,i have some very old pictures of them ,with alot of history,some of my ancestors are burried on my grandparents 80 acers


----------



## Katera73 (Jun 29, 2010)

Whats the deal with irsh and cherokee my wifes grandmother was cherokee and her grandfather was irsh. Thats kind of weird


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

The Irish & Scottish settled in the remote primitive mountains,they say  the mountains reminded them of the highlands back home ,i read this somewhere...makes sense..
Franklin N.C. has a scottish Highlands festival every year,its a lot of fun to go see  folks walking around in kilts and stuff,,,thats a really beautiful state & not to far to drive to see some of the most beautiful mountains in the world..the great smokey mountains are some of natures greatest Gems..awsome place!
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yhAgRSSMiCY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yhAgRSSMiCY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9BRHJGpzDNA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9BRHJGpzDNA&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>




<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TjLCJKoot4U&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TjLCJKoot4U&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ceocF7H1qz4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ceocF7H1qz4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ShwwwYllqEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ShwwwYllqEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jun 29, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k3xYAI4kYN4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k3xYAI4kYN4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 29, 2010)

Most of us hillbillies are really heavy on the Scots-Irish blood.


----------



## Texas Bill (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys or Da Go Te' in Apache, 
My grandpa was Chiricahua Apache so the avatar is pretty cool.  Geronimo (Goyathlay) was a Bedonkohe Apache but by the time of the last Apache Wars the bands were very close.  The Chiricahuas along with Geronimo were brought east to Mount Vernon Barracks, Alabama and St. Augustine, Fla. before finally being sent back to Fort Sill, Okla.   

Grandpa still knew the histories and passed them down.  Rest of the family are Scots and Irish. 

Way my Mom explains it I am 1/4 Apache.

And btw my wife is Chinese so my kids are really something to behold.


----------



## Son (Jun 29, 2010)

On my Mothers side, Her Mother was Cherokee (from the Murphy and Reeds) Henderson Roll I believe. Her Father was a lawman in the lower SW corner of VA. Their relatives hid from the "Trail of Tears". Therefore, none of my Cherokee relatives have roll numbers. And since our Indian people have become political you ain't going to get a number either. Somehow My oldest brother got taken in by a Cherokee group somewhere in Tn, and there he died last year. They took care of everything, his son had nothing to do with the funeral. Don't know the details on that yet.
"Cherokee Roots" by Bob Blankenship is the book with the roll numbers. My Great Grandmother was Lou Vicy Reed, she was married to a Murphy and lived to be about 115, can't remember which Murphy. My oldest daughter took on the task of researching our heritage, and she has told me. It's not worth the effort. Just be satisfied that we know our heritage and let it go at that. I'm proud to say, My grandmother, Mandy Murphy Hagy was the medicine person for all the Indians and mixed breeds in the area where she lived in the early 1900's. She went to them by horseback. 
Politics, aren't they nice?


----------



## Son (Jun 29, 2010)

To add: My Dad was a Florida Cracker, who's mother was part Muskogee Creek from Georgia. And she came to Florida by ox drawn wagons about 1889 or so. My Dad met my Mother while he was in the U.S. Navy during WWII. My youngest daughter is registered as Native American because her mother's family members do have roll numbers. Now for some information given to me by a professor of anthropology, Mr. Roger Early. He said the Cherokee are of a dark Caucasoid race. Much different than other groups found in the America's. Mr. Early was a dear friend and I used to speak for his college classes back in the 70's. Where I also met some Seminole speakers who were interesting as well.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 29, 2010)

My Grandmother was Cherokee and am proud of my American Indian heritage! Wish I could go back in time and visit my ancestors. Must have been lots of good times before the bad times came.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 29, 2010)

I am 1/16 Cherokee and wife is 1/8 Cherokee...I would love to know the history of our families.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 29, 2010)

Ever notice that everyone is part indian, but no one knows anything about it?

T


----------



## Texas Bill (Jun 29, 2010)

The real shame is that at places like the Carlisle Indian School Native Peoples were forced to give up their language, tradition, culture, etc.  then they were returned to their families with no idea how to be Indian and unacceptable to White society.  Remember, it was 1924 before my grandfather was even recognized as a citizen of this country(See the Indian Citizenship Act of 1924).  And while I can't speak for all, because thankfully I was brought up to be proud of my Apache heritage, many people in the past denied Indian blood due to racism and therefore did not pass down their heritage to their children.  I am happy I know my tribe, my band, and their history and traditions down to the creation stories.     Iheedn (Thank you.)


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 29, 2010)

Throwback said:


> Ever notice that everyone is part indian, but no one knows anything about it?
> 
> T



From what I have been told by my 84 year old grandfather, his mother was ashamed to ever mention their Indian heritage.  He barely knows anything about his heritage.  Was it taboo for southerns or just something she didn't like?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 30, 2010)

A lot of the Native American family history went west,on the Trail of Tears,then dissipated.The ones who managed to elude the soldiers and stay in their native lands laid low.

The white Europeans did the same thing to the natives that the yankees have done to Florida - just in a different way.


----------



## thurston1979 (Jun 30, 2010)

DYI hunting said:


> From what I have been told by my 84 year old grandfather, his mother was ashamed to ever mention their Indian heritage.  He barely knows anything about his heritage.  Was it taboo for southerns or just something she didn't like?



There was alot more to it. I have heard it was very important to keep silence back in them days. Everything was gettin taken away from the native americans. So alot of tribes tried to keep silent to keep what belonged to them, due to all the politics of the new settlers.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 30, 2010)

thurston1979 said:


> There was alot more to it. I have heard it was very important to keep silence back in them days. Everything was gettin taken away from the native americans. So alot of tribes tried to keep silent to keep what belonged to them, due to all the politics of the new settlers.



This is true.  Being a Native American back in those days was not a good thing.  In each Census, there was more lying going on then telling the truth.  This is why it is difficult to prove heritage.  My grandmother's mother was removed from GA in the Trail of Tears when she was a girl.  Her mother died on the trip but she remained on the reservation until she was old enough to move back to GA.  I remember my great grandmother and she was definitely "different" than we were.  She was Muskogean.


----------



## Throwback (Jun 30, 2010)

All that's true but also a lot of it is just family lore started in the last several generations when it  became "cool" to have native blood. 

and no I am not directing it at those that can actually prove it. 


T


----------



## HALOJmpr (Jun 30, 2010)

Throwback said:


> All that's true but also a lot of it is just family lore started in the last several generations when it  became "cool" to have native blood.
> 
> and no I am not directing it at those that can actually prove it.
> 
> ...


And proving it is the key for most.  A lot of people who wanted to be "included" or to have what they thought were Indian riches now have tried to get put on the rolls.  My grandparents at one point were going to try to have our family included but what it took seemed to become a moving target as more and more tried.  As I understand it our family bible with the history used to be able to work but by the time they pursued it it was not that way anymore.  I'm happy knowing my family and heritage and I don't have any misconceptions that I'm a Indian .... just great grandson of an Indian   Oh and BTW   my great grandmother married a full blooded German who came over and became a mine engineer/supervisor in SW Virginia mountains.  My dad moved us out to the "big" city of Bristol though.


----------



## Texas Bill (Jun 30, 2010)

Throwback said:


> All that's true but also a lot of it is just family lore started in the last several generations when it  became "cool" to have native blood.
> 
> and no I am not directing it at those that can actually prove it.
> 
> ...



I appreciate that and I agree with you in part.  My problem is all the ones who had "chiefs" and "princessess" as ancestors.  I guess there were no common folks back then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

I`m an American. A Southern American.


----------



## Son (Jun 30, 2010)

Accounts from my Mother. She often told stories how her people would wear lots of clothes to hide their identity. Because they were looked down upon by the other races. My Mothers Father was shot in the back when he responded to a disturbance. He was a lawman. Mom went to her grave believing it was because he was married to an Indian. Growing up, I could listen to her stories for hours without tiring. She grew up hard. We don't know what hard is. How many on here have lived on bisquits and milk for days. With it freezing in the syrup can on some winter days where you didn't have a way of defrosting it. They went to bed many a night without food. I know a lot about my heritage because I listened. Have also passed it on to my children and took em to Pow wows so they could talk to others. You are what you are, no changing that. If you think or heard you're part Indian. Keep thinking it, that wont hurt ya. If the government or any Native American group wont accept ya, so be it. Still be proud.


----------



## chadf (Jun 30, 2010)

indians rock!!!!!!!!!

ive ben told its in my blood! i believe it!
wish i could trace it down....


----------



## Throwback (Jun 30, 2010)

Texas Bill said:


> I appreciate that and I agree with you in part.  My problem is all the ones who had "chiefs" and "princessess" as ancestors.  I guess there were no common folks back then.



This is exactly what I am talking about. 

T


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2010)

Truth be known, there was never any such thing as an "Indian Princess".


----------



## Texas Bill (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Truth be known, there was never any such thing as an "Indian Princess".





And many small bands did not even have a chief and were held together only by their desire to be together.  Anyone wanting to leave could and often did in search of better hunting, better land, etc.  In many cases, the "chief" recognized by the U.S. had no authority over any tribe thereby causing the treaty breaking in that no one man in the tribe could sign away another man's sovereignty.  Man, doesn't that sound good!  

And to all who have heard or believe that they mave have Native ancestry, I guarantee that you will never feel more welcome than attending a powwow.  My personal view anyway.  No proof or ID cards required.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 30, 2010)

Speaking to my mom, my grandfather is more than 1/4 Cherokee because he had many Cherokee on both sides of his parents family, not just his grandmother.  So much that it is impossible to know but his genetics look very indian when I think about it.    Never knew till now.

Question, I know so little about indians.  Do many indians keep their natural dark hair color with little gray?  This is my grandfather on his 82nd birthday with his full thick natural hair color, all he has is a tiny bit of gray highlights.  He also has a very dark natural skin.


----------



## Son (Jun 30, 2010)

I've always been welcome at Pow Wows.  Speaking about hair color. Some maintain hair color well into old age, some don't. My Mothers hair didn't really start graying until her 70's, and then it never did get real white/gray. She said, her Grandmother Lou Vicy Reed, didn't get fully Gray headed and she lived to about 115. Mine? Well, it's turned a little loose, and some gray.
From what my relatives told me, all my Native American lineage, were just common folks who lived in the mountains. And I heard the stories about the plagues that used to go through the population and wipe out entire families. It was tough back then.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Truth be known, there was never any such thing as an "Indian Princess".



But...but!!!! 

Im a fan of their ways and culture, whether I are one or not.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qW8rIM2lNN8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qW8rIM2lNN8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jul 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N5zw_7zmwso&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N5zw_7zmwso&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jul 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2RIJ_hFPDFE&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2RIJ_hFPDFE&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jul 1, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gve7avdld78&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Gve7avdld78&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blackbear (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice Link
http://www.lostworlds.org/


----------



## learnin2do (Jul 20, 2010)

...can "thanksgiving" be celebrated with peaceful conscious?


----------



## slip (Jul 20, 2010)

learnin2do said:


> ...can "thanksgiving" be celebrated with peaceful conscious?



yes, of course. why do you ask?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2010)

Throwback said:


> All that's true but also a lot of it is just family lore started in the last several generations when it  became "cool" to have native blood.
> T



They got a lot more interested when the casinos started paying out substantial stipends to tribe members.  The Miccosukee tribe members down in FL for example, collect pretty good checks.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2010)

Have you ever heard the indian joke from Oklahoma?

What do you get when you put 16 Cherokees in one room?

A full blooded indian.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2010)

On a serious note, the Cherokee were a very interesting and sophisticated people.  They got a raw deal, for sure.  The discovery of gold in "Aurora" in 1829 or so was a highly substantial event that led to removal.  The more general desire for the land was a factor too, but the gold lust really ensured it.  It happened to the eastern indians first, then to those in the west.


----------



## learnin2do (Jul 20, 2010)

Well. we should certainly set aside more days a year to focus on being grateful; it is just always accompanied by the culturally evolved tradition and images that bring to mind the indigenous folks and the fact that Europeans decided sharing was for spanks.


----------



## learnin2do (Jul 20, 2010)

So far as the Irish-Cherokee thing...  like Texas bill said -back in the day, native folks weren't respected by the folks takin over, and neither were the Irish.  So i guess it would make sense if they joined forces!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2010)

learnin2do said:


> Well. we should certainly set aside more days a year to focus on being grateful; it is just always accompanied by the culturally evolved tradition and images that bring to mind the indigenous folks and the fact that Europeans decided sharing was for spanks.



considering i wasnt alive, much less played any part in the wrong doings Europeans, or anyone for that matter. i still enjoy thanksgiving with a clear conscious.


----------



## deerstand (Jul 21, 2010)

my, great/great/grandmother was full cherokee, 1 was 7 when she died, she was 102 (1871-1973) and still working in her garden. i can still remember her dark leather looking skin, you can take pics of my grand father/great uncles, uncles/cousins, and mother and see the indian traits disappearing.
 throwback, the main reason i dont know more history about her clan, is Age. at such a young age i just didnt realize that one day all this information would be gone, or all the people that had the stories of her past would be gone.
 a great place to find cherokee family history is in Cherokee NC. i would suggest tracing you cherokee blood back as far as you can, with county records, then take that information with you. the trail of tears was the US punishment to the Cherokees for fighting for the confederacy against the union. if your really interested in native american history try finding a POWWOW in you area, i once sat and knapped with " chief Knock-a-homer" i can't recall his real name off the top of my head. he sat and told stories for hours with us while we all knapped and listened,


----------



## learnin2do (Jul 21, 2010)

-Yeah, you are right -clear conscious is the wrong choice of words - i can't help but think about it though, even if i have no sense of personal guilt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 21, 2010)

deerstand said:


> my, great/great/grandmother was full cherokee, 1 was 7 when she died, she was 102 (1871-1973) and still working in her garden. i can still remember her dark leather looking skin, you can take pics of my grand father/great uncles, uncles/cousins, and mother and see the indian traits disappearing.
> throwback, the main reason i dont know more history about her clan, is Age. at such a young age i just didnt realize that one day all this information would be gone, or all the people that had the stories of her past would be gone.
> a great place to find cherokee family history is in Cherokee NC. i would suggest tracing you cherokee blood back as far as you can, with county records, then take that information with you. *the trail of tears was the US punishment to the Cherokees for fighting for the confederacy against the union.* if your really interested in native american history try finding a POWWOW in you area, i once sat and knapped with " chief Knock-a-homer" i can't recall his real name off the top of my head. he sat and told stories for hours with us while we all knapped and listened,



That's a very interesting theory, considering that the removal/trail of tears happened during Andrew Jackson's administration nearly three decades  before the beginning af the Civil War.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a buddy (Irish ancestry) who married a woman who is Taos Pueblo(straight off the reservation). She picks at people when they say they are part Cherokee... she says "oh, everybody is part Cherokee." Seriously though she said if you are part Cherokee or any other Native American Indian heritage and proud of it then there is no such thing as part this or part that... you are simply Cherokee. And thats that.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 21, 2010)

Katera73 said:


> Whats the deal with irsh and cherokee my wifes grandmother was cherokee and her grandfather was irsh. Thats kind of weird



Cherokee and Irish ancestors on both sides of my family all from NC at one time. My dad was 1/2 Cherokee and my mother was 1/4. My grand mother left the reservation in Cherokee with her parents when she was 9 because they were barely surviving. She was from the Owl clan that is still in existence there today.


----------



## BradW (Aug 13, 2010)

My family intermarried with the Cherokee when they were up in N. GA. There were brothers and sisters who married Cherokee. In the case of my relative she took a "white" name and got to stay when the Trail of Tears happened, due to being married to a white man. The sisters who married Cherokee men went with their husbands and are buried out in Oklahoma on the reservation. Only thing I know about her is her indian name, as it got passed down through the family, but since she blended in with whites at that time, she's not on any rolls of any sort.


----------



## Son (Aug 13, 2010)

My older brother was buried on Cherokee property last year. He was 72 years old. He didn't have a roll nr, but they took him in several years ago anyway. Good to know I have a place I can go if I ever get down and out.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 18, 2010)

Irish  French on my fathers side, Irish + Muscogee Creek  on my mothers side. My GGrandmother was 100% Muscogee Creek. And yes i am proud even if all i got was dark hair and and a big nose.


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Truth be known, there was never any such thing as an "Indian Princess".



Not saying I'm disagreeing with you, just wanting clarification. There was an Indian mound in the pasture right down the road from me where "Princess Anneewakee" was buried. The mound was leveled by the farmer several years ago cause he "didn't know better".  Why was she called Princess Anneewakee? Is that just a title white man gave to the daughter of the chief or something?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2010)

DCHunter said:


> Not saying I'm disagreeing with you, just wanting clarification. There was an Indian mound in the pasture right down the road from me where "Princess Anneewakee" was buried. The mound was leveled by the farmer several years ago cause he "didn't know better".  Why was she called Princess Anneewakee? Is that just a title white man gave to the daughter of the chief or something?[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Either that, or later day people hung the title on her.


----------



## blackbear (Aug 18, 2010)

I know some of you guys have been by this grave..http://www.cherokeegold.net/stonepilegap.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nacoochee_Mound


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 18, 2010)

I drank beer a few times with Chief Nokahoma in the teepee at Fulton County Stadium. He hated his job and was embarassed about doing it but the money was good. He was kinda like Curtis Lowe to us. We would sneek in 6 packs of 16oz. Buds and he would tell us stories between performances. My uncle (not by blood) who raised me was Creek and we used to hunt their old hunting grounds together in Heard County. We even rented the land of an old Creek village and farmed it. We found tons of artifacts which my aunt still has.


----------



## irocz2u (Aug 18, 2010)

my  wife  is  apachee  / cherokee  n irish  her fother  was  apachee  n cherokee  on  of  the man  that  started  the callaway gardens


----------

